# Got meat?



## clawmute (Mar 11, 2008)

We cook em' up kemosabe? No, my friend - YOU - cook em' up!


----------



## Chopwood (Mar 11, 2008)

Why did you shoot those dogs? Decent racks, little bodies.


----------



## clawmute (Mar 11, 2008)

Chopwood said:


> Why did you shoot those dogs? Decent racks, little bodies.



Doncha know? We EAT dogs down hyeah bro! Northern deer get bigger because its farther away from the equator. I am over run with deer and try to zap at least four a year. They eat right up to the house - nuisances. I shoot first and weigh later - errr never. I have many fawns dropped every year here on out little farmstead - they're takin' over!!

Backyard nuisances...


----------



## yooper (Mar 11, 2008)

little deer, must make for an easy drag out of the woods. Back a couple years ago I shot a 239# buck about 1.5 miles from my camp. kinda wish I didn't shoot the damn thing while I was dragging it back to camp. A small "decent" buck around here runs between 150 and 180 pounds. a small spike will be 120#. Those little buggers must have strong necks to hole up there antlers


----------



## clawmute (Mar 11, 2008)

yooper said:


> little deer, must make for an easy drag out of the woods. Back a couple years ago I shot a 239# buck about 1.5 miles from my camp. kinda wish I didn't shoot the damn thing while I was dragging it back to camp. A small "decent" buck around here runs between 150 and 180 pounds. a small spike will be 120#. Those little buggers must have strong necks to hole up there antlers



Every once in a while somebody kills a 300 lb-er on the hoof. Since I go out the door hunting, I take the kubota and slide em' in the bucket. In the old days I carried em' up the mountain we live on. Those days are over! I've killed a few heavies, but it's almost become pure labor. I have a blind on my pond dam 200yd from the house. Shoot em, load em' up, hang em' in the barn & go do something else. After years of it It's just another chore - although an enjoyable one. This one was killed about 100yd from my front porch.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 11, 2008)

this season








Last season




Two years ago


----------



## huskydave (Mar 11, 2008)

That last one on the right has a nice rack. My freezer is jammed full of moose meat right now.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 11, 2008)

huskydave said:


> That last one on the right has a nice rack. My freezer is jammed full of moose meat right now.


One moose will fill two large freezers.LOL Would like to hunt them one day.


----------



## clawmute (Mar 12, 2008)

stihl sawing said:


> this season
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice deer neighbor. I have a brother & sister that live in that area.


----------



## stihl sawing (Mar 14, 2008)

A few more from other years. Sorry for all the pics but i just got tha hang of this posting pictures thing and it's kinda fun.


----------

